# Am I feeding my wether right



## jrf2013 (Oct 17, 2013)

This is my first post and new to goats, however I've been reading a lot of the forums and have learned a lot BUT can't seem to figure out how to feed him bc there's just so much conflicting info. I have an 8 month old wether who WILL be getting a buddy soon he is just fine active playful and sometimes just crazy lol. Anyway we got him at 5 months and I was feeding him Dumor goat grain from TS 1 cup 2x a day and hay which he loved the hay for the 1st month, and of course free choice minerals. It's fall/winter now so there's not any green stuff in his fenced in area. I do see him eating some dead leaves and acorns. So I looked into what else to feed him since he doesn't care much for hay anymore/or eat as much as he used to (until spring gets here) New to hay not sure exactly what cutting/kind it is. It's a square bale from a feed mill with to me lots of green in it. Even bought a new bale that didn't help. So came across alfalfa pellets as an option in another forum so I'm now feeding him 1 cup grain a day and a little over a cup of alfalfa pellets free choice that he picks at all day. I Was giving him more alfalfa pellets bc of the whole 2:1 ratio I was reading about (1 part grain 2 parts alfalfa) but he wouldn't eat it all by morning so cut back on that. I'm not sure if Dumor has the AC for UC that wethers need but his manna pro minerals do have it, that he has free choice. So is what I'm feeding ok? Should I take him off grain now that he's older and just do alfalfa pellets and free choice minerals and leave out hay that he barely eats? Should I not be giving him alfalfa at all? So confusing. I should add he's just a pet, Nubian boer mix and quite entertaining!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You're probably going to get a lot of different answers. Everyone has there own way and have different resources available. 

I have several boys ranging in age from 6 months to 13 years. 
My youngsters get free choice alfalfa pellets, orchard grass hay twice a day (about 1 thin flake per 3 goats), a 1lb. butter carton of a home mixed grain of whole oats, rolled barley, cracked corn (winter only), and calf manna drizzled with safflower or peanut oil, also twice a day.

Boys over 2 get switched to whole oats only. Everything else remains the same. They do get a little more hay about a thin flake per 2 goats. 

My old boy gets Allegro Senior horse food, alfalfa pellets, and some hay... He doesn't have good teeth anymore. 

They all have free choice, good minerals, sea kelp meal, and a Redmond rock.


----------



## jrf2013 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks. I know I'm going to get a lot of opinions. I guess would it be better to ask would the UC risk be high or low with what I'm currently feeding (1cup grain and 1 cup alfalfa + hay + minerals with AC)???? Bc I'm also confused if it's too much grain that causes it or is it alfalfa pellets I should be careful with?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Usually, it's too much grain, grass hay and/or genetics. That also depends on your area though. Water PH and element content also plays into it. Most of the time grass hay is balanced at 1:1 and alfalfa at 5:1 so about an even mix is balanced right. My goats eat much more alfalfa pellets then they do grass hay and at times have been eating pure alfalfa hay with no problem.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I am still feeding my 1 1/2 year old wether/packer alfalfa. I wont be able to get any decent grass/alfalfa mix hay until first cutting next year. In this great hay growing area, I have only found 1 grower to does the mix right and he is out. Though I will be talking with him this weekend to see if I cant trade him some straight alfalfa for his mixed that he saved for his cattle.

BUT and this is important, if you are not sure if you are feeding right you can at least treat/prevent UC by using ammonium chloride correctly. It should be mixed 3 lbs per 50 lbs of loose mineral mix. I dont believe mineral mixes with it already added use enough. When I put my hand into the mix that I have done, my hand comes back totally white with AC. Now I dont just trust that Legion is getting enough from his mineral mix. If his body isnt telling him he needs any of the minerals in the mix, then he is not likely to visit his bucket in days or longer. So once a week to two weeks I give him 1 treatment dose worth on some grain. 3 tablespoons I believe it is (the smaller spoon). I dont give him grain or other little things cause he is getting more then enough from the alfalfa. If you decide to feed a lesser quality grass hay, then it would be a good idea to start adding things to his diet. Processed grains shouldnt really be one of them. Whole grains like hiker is doing are much better and safer.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

I agree with some of the opinions you have recieved so far, a lot goes into why a goat may or may not develop UC. My opinion is genetics, time of castration and diet, in that order. You can help prevent the first two with diet. Keep it simple grass hay and a good loose mineral and if you need grain for some condition especially around winter use a grain balance with added AC. I have had some experience with UC and do not want to experience that again. My experience taught me that prevention is the only option.


----------



## jrf2013 (Oct 17, 2013)

OK these are great replies that make more sense about UC THANKS. So basically make sure im adding AC to his daily diet by mixing it in with his grain, or even with his alfalfa pellets to insure hes getting enough AC in his diet. And also mixing my own grain rolled oats etc rather than goat pellets would be better for him. Im going to look into what TS has to make my own. Once I slowly get him on the mix should I still stick with 1 cup a day? Does goat pellet grain contain more stuff that they dont need than mixing your own? I guess I was under the impression that people just mixed it themselves bc it was cheaper and you got more for your money esp with they have multiple goats.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Daily AC in his mixed mineral mix is the preventative. Do not give him it in his grain daily. Its unknown (by at least my self any anyone that I know or what I have read) at what point if any you can over do it on the AC. I add it only once a week or two weeks just go insure that he is getting enough.


----------



## jrf2013 (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah thats true dont want to over do it. Thanks!


----------



## MissMell (Nov 13, 2013)

Im in the same boat as you ive got a 4 month old wether and hes not a fan of the hay. And I give 1 cup 2x a day of grain. These answers seem to be helpful for myself! Ill try some alfalfa pellets and more minerals too. Hope yours does better!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The thing with pellet feeds is that they can contain anything that fits the tag description. One bag may have completely different ingredients then the next. By feeding a whole grain, you know exactly what you're feeding every time. Whole oats are particularly good for them and can be fed as the sole carb source. 

Pelleted grains also contain binders which may or may not contribute to UC. Good alfalfa pellets do not contain binders.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

I have 9 wethers ranging from 2-6 years. They are on a 7 acre pasture. During the summer they graze only and do great on it. During the winter I start giving 2-3 flakes of hay daily and a little grain to ones who I feel need more fat on them. I give them the hay at night when it's colder so they will stay warm with working rumens. I've been doing this for years now and they're doing great. All fat and happy


----------



## GATA_Goats (Sep 19, 2013)

I had a wether who didn't like hay and always was a pig about the grain. He was bad about shoving both my girls out of the way. I switched to Perrinial Peanut Hay (which is a forage) and had no problems since. He almost prefers it to grain and processes it so much better. All three love it, and it isn't nearly as expensive as Alfalfa. I really can't say enough good about it. Do a search on the benefits of Perrinial Peanut it is quite amazing.


----------

